# Rolex Hairspring



## J.P.R (May 1, 2011)

Hi does any one know whether it matters is a hairspring is a little bent and a tiny bit of it has broken away? The broken bit is about 1mm or 0.1cm long. Plus, how badly will it affect the time keeping qualities? Thanks Jacob


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Yes, it matters, bent, short or both WILL affect timekeeping, perhaps to the extent the watch will not run. A bent hairspring can sometimes be teased back into shape by a good watchmaker, but I'd suggest you will likely need a replacement. Ask/google Steve Burrage at Ryte Time watch repairs for example. :yes:


----------



## J.P.R (May 1, 2011)

Thank you every so much for the info, it has been incredibly useful.


----------

